# مهندسي الالكترونيات ..... موقع مهم لمباديء الالكترونيات



## tame_whale (3 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إخواني لم أجد هدية تعارف بيني وبينكم اليوم سوى أن أقدم لكم هذا الموقع:80: 
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com وأرجوا أن تستفيدوا منه جميعا وبصراحة لا ينقصه سوى الحديث عن FET :69: ويكون متكامل لكن هو موقع ممتاز ومعمول فيه شغل جامد جدا :15: ومستني تعليقاتكم الايجابية فأنا أحضرت لكم هذا الموقع حتى تتم الاستفادة ونتناقش ولا أريد الشكر من أحد وإنما أبتغي به الثواب من الله ..... وإنتظروا المزيد والعديد من المواضيع والمشاركات:81:


----------



## eng.mostafa10 (7 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة الموقع جميل
جزاك الله ألف خير 
وأرجو أن تزودني بمزيد من الموقع لمبتدئي الإليكترونيات ( ويا ريت تكون عربي )
وجزاك الله خيراً مرة أخرى


----------



## ابومنصور (8 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة الموقع جميل
جزاك الله ألف خير 
وأرجو أن تزودني بمزيد من الموقع لمبتدئي الإليكترونيات ( ويا ريت تكون عربي )
وجزاك الله خيراً مرة أخرى


----------



## ابومنصور (8 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة الموقع جميل
جزاك [grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"]الله ألف خير 
وأرجو أن تزودني بمزيد من الموقع لمبتدئي الإليكترونيات [/grade]( ويا ريت تكون عربي )
وجزاك الله خيراً مرة أخرى


----------



## hamdyabdelhalim (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الموقع اكثر من رائع:77:


----------



## tame_whale (18 يوليو 2006)

أنا أفضّل أن يكون المرجع إنجليزي وليس عربيا نظرا لأن العربي هنا سيكون ترجمات غير بناءه لتكنولوجيا غير عربية .... حيث أجد أن التعريب لن يفيد وأن لغة التعامل في مجال التكنولوجيا هي لغة علمية يصعب الاستفادة من تعريبها


----------



## eng.mostafa10 (20 يوليو 2006)

الأخtame_whale..​أود ان اشكرك مرة اخري على الموقع 
وأاحترم رأيك أن المرجع يفضل أن يكون إنجليزي
ولكن لاحظ أيضا أن هناك أشخاص يواجهون صعوبات مع الإنجليزية (وأنا منهم)
كما أنه ليس كل المراجع أصلها أنجليزي إذ ان بعض المراجع الإنجليزية تكون مترجمة من لغات أخري اصلاً. فلا مانع اذا من الترجمة إلى العربية.
أرجو أن تتفهم رأي كما هو راى أناس أخرين
,وأشكرك مرة أخرى على الموقع وياريت تزودني بمواقع أخرى .......(مش هقول المرة دي عربي علشان متزعلش) 
وشكلراً​


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## tame_whale (25 يوليو 2006)

الشكر لله يا إخواني ... وبالنسبه لأخي eng.mostafa10 فأنا ساعة ما حطيت الموقع الانجليزي ده راعيت إن تكون لغته سهلة للجميع علشان يستفيدوا وجميع مصطلحاته هندسية سهلة وأما بالنسبة للمواقع العربية في هذه الجزئية فأنا بحثت كتير فلم أجد ما يكون فيه الفائدة ولقيت يا إما مواقع عليها وصلات لمواقع أخرى إنجليزية أو المنتديات إنما موقع مستقل بذاته فلم أجد ولو إنت تعرف أحد المواقع العربيه ياريت تقولنا عليه وجزاك الله كل خير ... أما بقية إخواني الأعزاء فإنتظروا إن شاء الله الجديد


----------



## ابن البيطار (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة الجيد وعلى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## tame_whale (31 يوليو 2006)

أنا حبيت أقدم حاجة مش جديدة لأنها موجوده في موضوع ضمن هذا المنتدى وبالتالي جميع إخواني اللي طلبوا موقع بالعربي
إليكم هذا الموضوع .... إضغط هنا ..... والذي ذكر هذا الموقع أيضا وأرجو أن تعم الفائدة :78:


----------



## eng.mostafa10 (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
 

شكرا على الموقع والموقع جيد جدا 
وارجو اني لم اثقل عليك
وبارك الله فيك
:77: 
:30: 
:30: 
:30:​


----------



## loly (1 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافية ع هالموقع الرائع وعنجد بيفيدنا كتير كمهندسي المستقبل
وياريت تزودنا دائما بهيك مواقع سواء انجليزي او عربي 
وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## فراس404 (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم اريد شرح وافي عن ا لبطاريه 6فولت ومحرك 6فولت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمداسماعيل1977 (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الموقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## lisomaiano (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,
يا أخى لا أستطيع أن أٌقول غير بارك الله فيك وعليك,, موقع أكثر من رائع...حتى للمهندسين المقبلين على التخرج فهو مرجع مهم للأساسيات التى للأسف تنسى بمرور الوقت...اما بالنسبة لموضوع اللغة فيا أخوتى مهندس بدون لغة انجليزية ينقصه الكثير وأظن أن الأخوة المتخرجين شعروا بذلك عند التقدم للوظائف...أفادكم وأفادنا الله ووفقنا الى ما يحب ويرضى...
السلام عليكم


----------



## م/هبة (9 أغسطس 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا على هذا المجهود
نرجو المزيد


----------



## علي النور (9 أغسطس 2006)

Dear Freind Ithnk U V V Much I Search For This Site For Along Time
Ali Elnour


----------



## فراس404 (10 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا اريد شرح عن الدوائر المتكامله 7474_7420_7421_7408_7402_7404_7414_7432وارجو ان يكون شرح وافي وابالغه العربيه وباسرع وقت وشكرا


----------



## ragab saleh (12 أغسطس 2006)

#9 25-07-2006, 05:44 AM 
tame_whale 
عضو تاريخ التّسجيل: Jul 2006
المشاركات: 16 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الشكر لله يا إخواني


----------



## دادي (14 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="8b0000 Ff0000 Ff7f50 Ff1493 800080"][glint]جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الموقع [/glint_][_glint]اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدا[/glint][/grade]


----------



## احمد عبدالله ادم (14 أغسطس 2006)

_i think the these department gave much informatiom_


----------



## احمد عبدالله ادم (14 أغسطس 2006)

the place it vrey very good and have full information


----------



## tame_whale (19 أغسطس 2006)

أخي فراس404 الموقع المعطى به الشرح الذي تريده وياريت تتصفحه كويس وعلى فكرة تصفحه سهل جدا وعلشان أسهل عليك أكتر الرابط ده هيوصلك علطول للشرح. ,اشكر لك مرورك الكريم وأشكر جميع الزملاء الذين إهتموا بالمرور وأرجو أن يكون في مرورهم الفائدة


----------



## حسان رضي البسيسي (19 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه على هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا. وأتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم والنجاح.


أخوكم/ حسان رضي البسيسي


----------



## عمرو زهران (20 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## م.البرشومي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## asna.2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

_* شكرا............ جزاك الله خير*_​


----------



## asna.2 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

_* شكرا............ جزاك الله خير*_​


----------



## eng haytham (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## paulazoom (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااا موقع سهل وجميل


----------



## الهندس العراقي (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الهندس العراقي (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## saud_uk (14 مارس 2013)

مشكور عالهدية , موقع جميل جدا


----------



## عبد المنعم سعد (28 مارس 2013)

لك الشكر والتقدير على الجهد الرائع البناء


----------

